# Anyway to turn off the Magic Eye??



## sheepy42 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I bought a Microclimate b2 magic eye stat as I thought I may use the daytime/night time temp control function but I think the night time temps are going too cold. 

I have it for a Royal's rub and I have the daytime at around 31 for the hot end.
However, at night the temp comes down to about 21. Even with the night time temp on the stat set on max (it only goes to 25 on night temp dial) it doesn't seem to kick in to bring it up to 25 according to my digital thermometer.
It hovers around 21/22. 
I have the stat probe and thermometer probe in exactly the same place in the rub just on top of the substrate so everything should be accurate. 

I think I would rather have the temp at a consistent temp on the hot end and let the snake move to the cool end or somewhere in between if she's too hot. 
So, can I somehow disable the magic eye function so it's effectively a normal B2 stat or do I have to sell it and replace it with B2? 

Just thought I'd ask before I get my wallet out!!! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmwtwin2 (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm not really over keen on these thermostats i've got one on my royals cage and it's not any good at all, lucky reptilr do a digital one, they cost nearly £40 or for one with day/night control are £70 but it's money well spent on one of these there 100% better


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

bmwtwin2 said:


> i'm not really over keen on these thermostats i've got one on my royals cage and it's not any good at all, lucky reptilr do a digital one, they cost nearly £40 or for one with day/night control are £70 but it's money well spent on one of these there 100% better


Surrey pet supplies are knocking the Lucky Reptile Thermo Control Pro II - Surrey Pet Supplies out for £38 at the mo :2thumb:


----------



## sheepy42 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a standard Microclimate B2 stat on another viv and it's spot on. 
It's just the B2ME one with the magic eye that is causing me the issue. 

I don't think I really need to drop the temp at night. 

I prefer the B2 to a lucky reptile one because the lucky reptile is an on/off stat which means you get temperature fluctuations when a heat mat is switching off/on and heating up.
The B2 is a pulse stat so once it's set up the temp is maintained nicely.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Turn it to 0 to turn off the night drop : victory:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

was gonna say same ^. 
you do realise the second dial is the temp drop. 

i find these thermostat are rubbish. the light sensor is nowhere near sensitive enough. i find it click to night at the sligtest shadow.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

The dial on the bottom chanes light sensitivity mate. Give it a turn and tune it to light level you prefer. And with magic eye same as said turn dial on the right to 0.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

chewy86 said:


> The dial on the bottom chanes light sensitivity mate. Give it a turn and tune it to light level you prefer. And with magic eye same as said turn dial on the right to 0.


even with it on full sensitivity i find it useless. really don't like them. but once it in place it will not need day/night cycle. 

for my one which does require the day/night i have a habistat one coming so i can plug into timer.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

As others have said, the dial on the right is the amount of degrees you want to drop, not the temperature itself. It states this in the instruction manual.
These thermostats are really good for what I use them for, setting a minimum night time temperature. The eye is sensitive if you have it near a light source, if it was more sensitive it would turn off the heat whenever the wind blew. I set a light on a timer over the thermostats so I can have a regular lighting schedule, summer or winter. 
Overall, I think the magic eye is good idea if you use it properly.


----------



## sheepy42 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies on this. 
I didn't realise that the night dial was the temp drop, I thought it was the temp itself. :blush:

I think the microclimates are decent stats, just as long as you know how to work them. :blush::blush:

Thanks everyone.


----------

